# Firefox 3 Download Day

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

nur zur Erinnerung: heute ab 19:00 Uhr startet der Firefox Download Day.

Werd an dieser Promotion-Sache wohl mitmachen, schon allein weil höhere Geschwindigkeit versprochen wird und die neue Linkleiste ganz praktisch ist.

Wird die Geschwindigkeit aber nicht merklich ansteigen, werd ich wohl mal den Konqueror ausprobieren - muss dann nur noch einen geeigneten DNS-Cache finden.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

PS: Ja, mir ist gerade total langweilig. Daher so ein Post.

----------

## Vortex375

Hä? Und was genau ist der Download Day? Hast nen Link?  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

DNS-Cache: dnsmasq

----------

## Vortex375

Also ich bin vorgestern auf Firefox3 umgestiegen, erstmal rein aus Neugierde. Er ist doch ein gutes Stück flotter als der alte und verbraucht auch weniger Speicher.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Naja, verwenden tu ich Firefox 3 schon über ein halbes Jahr lang. Runtergeladen wird er aber allein schon aus Prinzip, der guten Sache wegen nochmal.

Einmal über portage installieren sobald verfügbar - und dann von mozilla.com die Binary für jedes verfügbare OS und jede Architektur einmal ziehen   :Laughing: 

----------

## manuels

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Hä? Und was genau ist der Download Day? Hast nen Link? 

 Die wollen einen neuen Weltrekord aufstellen: Möglichst viele Downloads an einem Tag. Und heute 19 Uhr (nach unserer Zeit) beginnt dieser Weltrekordversuch.

(Siehe http://www.spreadfirefox.com/de/worldrecord)

----------

## papahuhn

Was ne Ressourcenverschwendung.

----------

## blu3bird

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   Hä? Und was genau ist der Download Day? Hast nen Link?  Die wollen einen neuen Weltrekord aufstellen: Möglichst viele Downloads an einem Tag. Und heute 19 Uhr (nach unserer Zeit) beginnt dieser Weltrekordversuch.
> 
> (Siehe http://www.spreadfirefox.com/de/worldrecord)

 

Tjo, die website ist dann erstmal für die nächsten Tage down...

----------

## misterjack

hrhr zu geil, schönes Eigentor. Selbstverursachter DDOS würde ich mal sagen  :Smile: 

----------

## papahuhn

Haben den Mund zu voll genommen.  :Smile: 

----------

## genmich

Ab und zu gehts mal einen Schritt weiter aber ganz zum Ziel gehts noch nicht. Hätte gedacht sie wären doch etwas besser vorbereitet, wenn sie sowas schon ankündigen.

----------

## LunX

also ich hatte einen Download von 100kb/s finde nicht das man das überlastet nennen kann

Edit: oder meintet ihr http://www.spreadfirefox.com/de/worldrecord da hab ich es mir nicht gezogen.^^

----------

## papahuhn

Ach, Mozilla-Europe.org leitet ja nur auf irgendwelche Mirrors um. 

Ich frag mich, wie sie dann herausfinden wollen, wie oft der Firefox heruntergeladen wurde. Draufklicken kann ich 20 mal pro Minute.

----------

## think4urs11

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Ich frag mich, wie sie dann herausfinden wollen, wie oft der Firefox heruntergeladen wurde.

 

Im Prinzip ganz simpel durch ein grep ff3.bz2 /var/log/apache2/access.log | wc -l

Das ganze auf allen Mirrors und zusammenkumuliert und von Dubletten befreit.

Wobei natürlich so Sachen wie mehrere User hinter einem Proxy hier nicht sauber von Leuten zu unterscheiden sind die einfach so 20x das gleiche tun usw. usf..

Virtuelles Säbelrasseln gen Redmond, nichts weiter.

Ich würde allerdings auch erwarten das man wenn man schon so einen Stunt plant entsprechend vorplant durch 'zig' Mirrors und/oder Zuhilfename von Dienstleistern wie akamai.

----------

## misterjack

Habens anscheinend in den Griff bekommen, jetzt geht die Seite wieder. Gleich mal gesaugt und gelöscht hehe

----------

## genmich

nette Livestatistik http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/

----------

## Max Steel

Sagt mal welches Overlay nutzt ihr um den FF3 zu installieren? (vorzugsweise layman)

----------

## genmich

gar keins. war alles schon im normalen portage (xulrunner gibts hier: http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/net-libs/xulrunner/ )

----------

## Max Steel

Ohmann, okay< danke <.<

Jetzt ist es offiziell ich bin blind.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   Hä? Und was genau ist der Download Day? Hast nen Link?  Die wollen einen neuen Weltrekord aufstellen: Möglichst viele Downloads an einem Tag. Und heute 19 Uhr (nach unserer Zeit) beginnt dieser Weltrekordversuch.
> 
> (Siehe http://www.spreadfirefox.com/de/worldrecord)

 

nur so aus Interesse. Und was soll so ein Weltrekord überhaupt (für die Zukunft) bringen außer jetzt unnötiger Traffic?

----------

## b3cks

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*    *Vortex375 wrote:*   Hä? Und was genau ist der Download Day? Hast nen Link?  Die wollen einen neuen Weltrekord aufstellen: Möglichst viele Downloads an einem Tag. Und heute 19 Uhr (nach unserer Zeit) beginnt dieser Weltrekordversuch.
> 
> (Siehe http://www.spreadfirefox.com/de/worldrecord) 
> 
> nur so aus Interesse. Und was soll so ein Weltrekord überhaupt (für die Zukunft) bringen außer jetzt unnötiger Traffic?

 

Geschicktes Marketing (sprich Werbung) und Spaß an der Freude.

----------

## LunX

einfach haben...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Ach, Mozilla-Europe.org leitet ja nur auf irgendwelche Mirrors um. 
> 
> Ich frag mich, wie sie dann herausfinden wollen, wie oft der Firefox heruntergeladen wurde. Draufklicken kann ich 20 mal pro Minute.

 

Ich würde mal sagen jeder einzelne Download zählt. Ob eine Person 20mal zieht ist unerheblich, trotzdem geht das Ding dann 20mal über die Leitung, und darauf kommt es an.

Es heißt Downloadrekord und nicht Anwenderrekord  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Geschicktes Marketing (sprich Werbung) und Spaß an der Freude.

 

Das stimmt, aber es ist wirklich ein guter Monat für OSS: Firefox 3.0, Wine 1.0(!), KDE 4.1

Die Welt ist gut!

----------

## think4urs11

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Ich frag mich, wie sie dann herausfinden wollen, wie oft der Firefox heruntergeladen wurde. 

 

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Ich würde mal sagen jeder einzelne Download zählt. Ob eine Person 20mal zieht ist unerheblich, trotzdem geht das Ding dann 20mal über die Leitung, und darauf kommt es an.

 

 *http://www.spreadfirefox.com/de/worldrecord/faq wrote:*   

> Wann werden wir wissen, ob wir den Rekord offiziell aufgestellt haben?
> 
> Nach dem Tag unseres Versuches wird es ungefähr eine Woche dauern. Unsere Juristen und Guinness World Records™ müssen unsere Logdateien der Downloads überprüfen, um unseren Rekordversuch zu bestätigen.
> 
> Können wir mehr als eine Kopie von Firefox pro Computer herunterladen?
> ...

 

Stand heute 20:56 - 8,56Mio ist schon eine Hausnummer  :Smile: 

@blu3bird: Congrats zu den Developer-Wings

----------

